# CIA interessada em formas de controlar o clima



## LRamos (19 Fev 2015 às 15:24)

"_The CIA asked me about controlling the climate – this is why we should worry"_
http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...rolling-climate-geoengineering-climate-change


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

o controlo do clima já tem barbas, e tanto os USA como a China já se deram mal com isso, a China  é famosa nesse  campo se nos jogos olimpicos correu bem, outras vezes criaram uma tempestade de neve apocalíptica


----------



## NunoC (20 Fev 2015 às 16:00)

Quando mais se tenta controlar de um lado, mais se prejudica de outro!!!


----------

